# Buries Marks



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking for a photo of " La Pampa " built 1939 please.

fred.

" and now for something completely different "


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Fred 
There a couple of photographs at http://www.lda.fr/History/HistoryBM.htm of the 1970 built vessel and the earlier 1938 vessel , click on the red links 

Ray


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Many thanks Ray. 

fred.

" everything comes to he who waits "


----------

